# Why'd you get chickens?



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I got mine because they looked so cute and poofy!  I also thought it'd be a great experience! /)


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I had chickens a couple times EON's ago. So I knew how much fun and entertainment they are.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Because my neighbor did


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.chickenforum.com/f10/how-did-you-get-started-raising-chickens-163/

Here is some extra reading ...


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hubby wanted a 3 piece meal from KFC, and I was in one of _THOSE_ moods.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Hubby wanted a 3 piece meal from KFC, and I was in one of THOSE moods.


Hahaha! XD


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

My boss was talking about getting a flock and I just could not be outdone! They were cute, I wanted eggs, and my husband said no.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

I just wanted to take them cross the road to see what happened.


----------



## jeremyhenline (Mar 22, 2013)

8 peice!!!!! Lol naw family time and getting back to basics here!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I was raised a country girl, and so when hubbie and I became back to the landers, in my opinion the two most important things were starting a garden and raising my own chickens.

As a professional baker, those eggs are golden!! My cakes are fabulous!!!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Was raised with them.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Because 1) I love all animals 2) have fresh eggs would be great. 3) time passer. 4) watching something grow up is so cool


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Because I'm a Sucker who can't resist fuzzy chirpy things...


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I love to eat brown eggs...


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Well now ...thet-thar is a purty good question. Lemme think on thet a bit.
---------------------thinking------------------\
I reckon hit's 'cause I sometimes fed my neighbor's Chickens an' Rabbuts and Horsey an' Burro....
...when he went "Out-of-Town"...so-ta-speak.

An' bein' the "Big-Boss" hyar at "Dottie's Farm"....I got ta thinkin'...
----------thinkin' again-------------------\
....a FARM hain't _really _a "Farm" if'n hit got NO CHICKENS *!!!
*....so, I casually mentioned this to my neighbor.
And he GAVE me 4 Buff Orpington Pullets AND one-a-them-thar "Golden-Comet" Roosters.
WELL *NOW....*this hyar 1/2 acre spread is a *REAL FARM* NOW......
if'n I kin keep them _danged chickens _outa my GARDEN *!!! *( I mean "Truck-Farm" )

Ha-Ha !ReTIRED


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

I did not want them. My husband and daughter did i agreed to get them but stated they were not my deal. However, I have fallen head over heels for them! I loveeee them!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've always been around chickens on my grandparents farm and always wanted them. When we moved from the Chicago burbs to a couple wooded acres in Wisconsin my whole goal was to be self-sustaining. So of course chickens were the first thing I got. My chickens are here to provide eggs, meat, and to keep the ticks under control. The ducks were a spur of the moment thing and we found out we really like them. Next on my list is a pair of goats.


----------



## jenntx (Apr 3, 2013)

When my husband first mentioned that we should get a couple of chickens, I thought he was nuts!! LoL. He thought it would be fun. Now, 5 years later, I'm the one begging to get more baby chicks every spring.  love them!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

I got them because I wanted eggs... Organic, fresh, free roaming, homegrown, natural, REAL eggs!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I got mine because they looked so cute and poofy!  I also thought it'd be a great experience! /)


I got my six lil bebe chickies for fresh eggs and adorable chicken antics  I just got six total pullets- 2 barred rock, 2 buff Orpington, and two eater eggers. All are healthy except for one of the barred rocks who got a little bit of pasty butt. I held a warm, damp washcloth on her and there is some improvement.


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

I have always wanted hens. Starting with the ex batts, unfortuantely they arnt going to be around forever, so I bought some pure breds, then I thought I would like a good go of hatching my own for the experience, cos I love their personalities, I live in the country with clean air and lots of space!

I also think they are little miracle workers...producing a food for us to eat which gives us so much nutrition, so they have my respect too!!

Living in the country without chickens should be illegal!!...I just love watching them and doing my best to keep them healthy!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I also think they are little miracle workers...producing a food for us to eat which gives us so much nutrition, so they have my respect too.

I gotta love what you're saying here, English. I agree 110%. They give us so much for so little. My little comet follows me everywhere. She's such a puppy.


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 28, 2013)

Eggs, lawn pest control, flea control, fertilizer, feathers, first stage composting.

Maybe meat. Plus I just think it would be nice to have a small flock.


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

We are getting chickens because both my hubby and I were raised around them and it just seems like it is the right thing to do. It is true to my pioneer roots. Really, it just seems like something that's been in my unconsious bucket list and a small voice in me now say: "IT'S TIME FOR CHICKENS!". ( Plus, they are super cute!)


----------

